# "Athletic Furries": an Oxymoron?



## gray_foxor (Aug 10, 2009)

I have not been in the fandom for too long, but I've deduced that most furries are not very active when it comes to sports. A lot at least say they jog a bit, but the general picture shows furries as a lot of angsty, lonely teens who hate excercise. I'm just doing a call-out to any furries who play sports or excercise vigorously. 

Note: do not reference to yourself or anyone else as an "Athletefur" or other such nonsense. You're not witty or unique, just retarded.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 10, 2009)

I run 5-10 km a day or 25-30 km on roller blades, I am a Red belt in Sai-chau (a kung-fu form) and I kickbox I am an athletic furry


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 10, 2009)

Poet said:


> I run 5-10 km a day or 25-30 km on roller blades, I am a Red belt in Sai-chau (a kung-fu form) and I kickbox I am an athletic furry



Good for you! We have too many fatasses in the fandom.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 10, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Good for you! We have too many fatasses in the fandom.


 Then we should bring rabbid angry foxes to the Furcon see em burn off some fat!


----------



## Takun (Aug 10, 2009)

Me.  And Miko will probably post here.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 10, 2009)

I bike for 30-60 minutes usually everyday when I'm home, Do sets of 30 push-ups everyday, jog every now and then, and I walk all the time. I'm quite active and pretty damn skinny.


----------



## the grey fox (Aug 10, 2009)

well, i'm good at fencing. the gentleman's sport!


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 10, 2009)

Poet said:


> Then we should bring rabbid angry foxes to the Furcon see em burn off some fat!



LOL, it needs to be done.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 10, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> LOL, it needs to be done.


 Plus it may get rid of a few sick fucks too! Win-Win!


----------



## Ziff (Aug 10, 2009)

well I don't do much in athletics but I do football. and if ters no football that day I run a mile, do 20 pushups on a perfect pushup thing, and 75 sit-ups. Show some slack im only 13 >.>


----------



## chipuplover (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if you consider fishing a sport (I do) but I fish as often as I can.  It's not very athletic though... unless you hook a big one... that tires you out damn quick.


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 10, 2009)

Well I'm not your average fur I guess. 8| 

I mostly just run and do the normal stuff like sit ups and pushups. I'm really bad at sports, since I have awful hand-eye coordination. I would seriously love to get into boxing though. I'm not an angry person, I just love brawling. x3


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 10, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> Well I'm not your average fur I guess. 8|
> 
> I mostly just run and do the normal stuff like sit ups and pushups. I'm really bad at sports, since I have awful hand-eye coordination. I would seriously love to get into boxing though. I'm not an angry person, I just love brawling. x3



Yessss boxing for the win!


----------



## Eleziek (Aug 10, 2009)

I consider myself very athletic and disciplined, being a performer in the marching arts. Nothing else compares to what happens on the field when a corps or band is performing on it.

Plan on being an active member of a top-10 DCI World Class corps next year as a conductor.


----------



## Seas (Aug 10, 2009)

Now replace "furry" with "internet user" and you will see a bigger picture ;D

Anyway, I'm an airsoft player and parkour-er.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm good with how I am. I occasionally rollerblade for a few hours. I'm happy with being 6'0'' and having a 36'' waist and weighing a little over 220 pounds. I am stuck with a larger skeletal build btw.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh man, this thread really hurts my self esteem.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Aug 10, 2009)

I play soccer, hockey, flag football and baseball. Plus I like to bike. ^^


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 10, 2009)

I lift weights 30-45 minutes every other day (full-body workout), and I'm always getting stuck doing some kind of job outside (like, yesterday, I helped cover our porch roof in tar to prevent future leaks).  That's about it, though.  Wouldn't really call myself an 'athlete', but I am in good shape.  I can paint, cut wood, hammer a nail, swing an axe, dig a hole, and all that type of stuff just fine, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll be honest, at the moment I am overweight, but I have lost 35 pounds in the last 2 months with diet and working out at the gym and I am still losing even more weight


----------



## AndrewFox (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm working as a lifeguard as a summer job so i get to swim everyday. Plus i like playing tennis and walking


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 10, 2009)

Organic Sprout said:


> Oh man, this thread really hurts my self esteem.



It's ok.


I still love you. :'3


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 10, 2009)

the first person who comes to my mind regarding this topic is marodi^^ did you see him move in his videos? :O thats awesome^^
and uro isnt exactly fat either XD pretty much the exact opposite!


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 10, 2009)

not fit per se, not fat per se

i play tennis and like to be outside when i feel like it


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Aug 10, 2009)

I go to the sport club four times per week.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 10, 2009)

Eleziek said:


> I consider myself very athletic and disciplined, being a performer in the marching arts. Nothing else compares to what happens on the field when a corps or band is performing on it.
> 
> Plan on being an active member of a top-10 DCI World Class corps next year as a conductor.


I agree 100%, I marched all thru high school and was in Vanguard with bugle till I had to move. 


Now martial artist, I try to do some form of exercise every day, but I'll openly admit it is not like it used to be, I miss it.


----------



## Ragna_Umbra (Aug 10, 2009)

Football!  Play it at my high-school I'm JV line-backer currently. Also paintball and airsoft, golf, some basketball and soccer. All finished up by the ocasional body weight workout. Ooh, and a graduate Sargent of a local military school.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 10, 2009)

Bike lots, light weights and stretch (as well as eat very healthy).  Have a thin athletic build, which at 34 is a much better feat than a  teen in the same shape.


----------



## Ragna_Umbra (Aug 10, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> which at 34 is a much better feat than a  teen in the same shape.



*Raises clutched armored paw*  You have not heard the last of me!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 10, 2009)

I think sports are boring as hell, but I like to take walks and swim a lot.

I don't do it all the time,
but I do it enough to where my metabolism keeps me from being a fat ass.
I'd like to get a gym membership and lift some weights.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 10, 2009)

I run 5 miles just about every other day, and the other days when I'm not running I lift weights.  I take about a day off a week, though.  I'm trying to get into bodybuilding but I don't want to just go crazy and gain lots of weight (and get fat at the same time) so it's going pretty slowly.  I still have a pretty fast metabolism.

I'm in the best shape of my life though, which says a lot (I'm an ex-Marine, too).



furrygamer84 said:


> I'll be honest, at the moment I am overweight, but I have lost 35 pounds in the last 2 months with diet and working out at the gym and I am still losing even more weight



Congrats!  That's really awesome; keep it up ^^


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Aug 10, 2009)

Body by: US Army! 
...except for my belly.
Belly by: Beer!


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't work out, but I'm thankfully of normal weight. :3


----------



## Ricky (Aug 10, 2009)

Iron-Wolf said:


> Body by: US Army!
> ...except for my belly.
> Belly by: Beer!



That's why I try to limit my drinking >.<


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 10, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I think sports are boring as hell, but I like to take walks and swim a lot.



Oh, good point and forgot to mention the same - I never much liked most sports growing up.  I find them all to be incredibly boring and pointless.  Only rarely did I find one fun, like Wrestling (probably because I got to fight without getting in trouble for it, heh).  Can't stand watching sports either - they all bore the hell out of me.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm horrible at sports, but I'm not fat. ._.
infact, I'm extremely underweight.
Exercising would make matters worse.
But that's not to say that I'm lazy and stay home all day or anything. I walk around a lot.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 10, 2009)

im very thin and dont work out, but soon my SgtMaj. is going to probably beat the shit out of me til im in shape, a very scary guy.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Aug 10, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> I have not been in the fandom for too long, but I've deduced that most furries are not very active when it comes to sports. A lot at least say they jog a bit, but the general picture shows furries as a lot of angsty, lonely teens who hate excercise. I'm just doing a call-out to any furries who play sports or excercise vigorously.
> 
> Note: do not reference to yourself or anyone else as an "Athletefur" or other such nonsense. You're not witty or unique, just retarded.




I am a first team All-Area defensive end and am heading to Fresno State to play football possibly  Is that athletic enough? XD

I am also a co-captain for our local paintball team


----------



## Ricky (Aug 10, 2009)

Timitei said:


> I'm horrible at sports, but I'm not fat. ._.
> infact, I'm extremely underweight.
> Exercising would make matters worse.



That's not the case, at all.

Actually, it's the opposite -- if you are more active your body will react to the change and you'll want to eat more on average and you'll start building muscle with that excess intake.  Your body will be able to compensate for the work; just don't starve yourself.  Your body knows what it needs.


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm not that athletic, but i'm not out of shape either.

I ski, bike, walk, ect. 5'11" and currently 153, size 30-32 waist. 

Working in the construction industry also helps me stay slim. ^^


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 10, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> I am a first team All-Area defensive end and am heading to Fresno State to play football possibly  Is that athletic enough? XD
> 
> I am also a co-captain for our local paintball team



I was talking about basement-dwellers who HAET excercise. Unless you count fapping as excercise.

But yeah, football player? Good for you. I'm really surprised at the turnout of athaetic people on FA.


----------



## Fluory (Aug 10, 2009)

I breakdance and ride my bike just about every day. Hey-yo.


----------



## Juna (Aug 10, 2009)

d: I had a baby 2 months ago, I'll admit it Im about 15 pounds overweight. However Im going to the gym and I walk :3 Plus breastfeeding is the all time best weight loss~


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 10, 2009)

Juna said:


> d: I had a baby 2 months ago, I'll admit it Im about 15 pounds overweight. However Im going to the gym and I walk :3 Plus breastfeeding is the all time best weight loss~



Aww, congratulations. <33


----------



## Shino (Aug 10, 2009)

I try to stay as active as possible to balance out all of the time sitting in the cruiser and eating meals on-the-go. It's hard, though. I was _massive_ back in college when I discovered "unlimited" meal plans, and it took me several years to work all that fat back off. (I've still got the strecth marks.)

I don't want to be that fat cop that ends up on TV being outrun by the culprit because I ate too many Baconator Combos.

Still, with my schedule (third shift) and where I live, it's hard to find time to get a decent workout in.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 10, 2009)

I was a jock during high school and I still kind of am. Hell, I just got back from playing roller hockey for about 5 hours with a group of friends. 

I've been playing organized ice hockey since I was 7, and I'm almost 18 now, so I've been playing hockey competitively for almost 11 years now. It's a huge part of my life, and I'm still active in the sport. In fact, I have a part-time job as a hockey referee, so even my job requires me to be athletic.

In short, I'm definitely an athletic furry. Without hockey, I don't know what I would have done with my childhood.

For the record: I'm 6'0", 175 pounds.  I was 190 pounds before I broke my jaw in January and that brought me down to 160.  I've been working out and putting on the muscle again, but it's very slow going.


----------



## Kryn (Aug 10, 2009)

I just do simple body weight exercises (push-ups, sit-ups) and about 30 mins of cardio every other day. I don't play any sports or anything, I just like staying in shape


----------



## Rai Southpaw (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm a bit overweight right now but am seriously working on that. I'm not really much into sports. I am actually trying to get into the US Marine Corps so I do a lot of exercising with them. I run a mile and a half to three miles and do push-ups, sit ups, and such every other day.


----------



## Azure (Aug 10, 2009)

Iron-Wolf said:


> Body by: US Army!
> ...except for my belly.
> Belly by: Beer!


Pretty much.  I run every day, and twice a week, I try to run about 6-7 miles instead of the usual 3. I do lots of HIIT, and a bit of weights, along with a lot of abs.  Like, a lot.  Because I like to drink BEER, and EAT WHATEVER I WANT.  Fuck a diet.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't do sports but I do ride my bike around my neighborhood whenever I feel I want to, always move around during commercial breaks on TV, but just don't do sports.  I love playing sports and I play a variety of sports during P.E. but just dont play as an extracurricular activity.  I dont perfer to do sports as an extracurricular activity just because I dont want to play for the school and then have huge amounts of pressure on you during games.


----------



## Nick (Aug 10, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> I have not been in the fandom for too long, but I've deduced that most furries are not very active when it comes to sports. A lot at least say they jog a bit, but the general picture shows furries as a lot of angsty, lonely teens who hate excercise. I'm just doing a call-out to any furries who play sports or excercise vigorously.
> 
> Note: do not reference to yourself or anyone else as an "Athletefur" or other such nonsense. You're not witty or unique, just retarded.


 

I keep in shape. I love playing basketball n do floor workouts everyday (pushups, crunches etc.) so I stay in shape. Granted I'm no athlete but I'm not a couch potater.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 10, 2009)

I usualy do 50-80km of bike a week, and i'm an airsoft player too.
I also lift some weight and other small thing like that.
And also looking to do some MMA with friend too.

So i i'm not really a lazy furry or internet user xP


----------



## DJLab (Aug 10, 2009)

Lazy fur whose underweight here.
I had a treadmill but it got destroyed by my uncle before I even began using it T_T.


----------



## Meeew (Aug 10, 2009)

I love sweeping generalizations! Obviously all furs are fat and inactive.


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 10, 2009)

Meeew said:


> I love sweeping generalizations! Obviously all furs are fat and inactive.



OBVIOUSLY


----------



## Azure (Aug 10, 2009)

Meeew said:


> I love sweeping generalizations! Obviously all furs are fat and inactive.


Clearly you are, since you took such offense.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 10, 2009)

I would not consider myself an athletic furry but I am in good shape I go walking on a regular basis. I like walking, it's a nice fun thing to do. Plus being in good shape helps me be in suit longer for events and such.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 10, 2009)

One other thing about me: lots of people on here say that they like to run or walk or whatever. I do too, but I have back issues from playing hockey (likely a long-lasting result of a particularly violent slide into the boards 2 years ago), and it hurts like hell to stand for long periods of time, let alone walk or run. I can still play hockey without pain because the adrenaline is flowing and that masks the pain, but jogging and such is nearly impossible for me. It kinda sucks, but I manage by using a stationary bike instead because it allows me to sit down and not strain my back.


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 10, 2009)

I play baseball. I fence. 

AH! But I don't know if that counts as Athletic. 

Still I've seen my fair share of very in-shape furries, so, I say no, it's not an oxymoron.


----------



## Shindo (Aug 10, 2009)

i dabble at skateboarding, if thats athletic..... yeah it is


----------



## RoadDogg (Aug 11, 2009)

I am a 4 time State Track and Field Champion, 4 time State Heavywieght wrestling champion, 3 time State Basketball champion, 2 time state Baseball Champion, and 1 time men's volleyball state champion. I don't mean to brag or anything but I was a major sports jock in high school but I was and still am the nicest jock you could ever meet unlike some of the jerks in the locker room that picked on anyone so they could boost their own inflated ego. I currently don't do any sports in college because they dont offer any sports on the campus,(which is killing me,) but I work out every day so I can stay in shape and to look sexy. Now excuse me while I go stare at myself in a mirror and rub my paws over my eight pack abs. (LOL! Just kidding, I wish I had abs, but it is extremely hard to get washboard abs. I have worked out for years and I have never had them. Maybe one day I will get them.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 11, 2009)

RoadDogg said:


> LOL! Just kidding, I wish I had abs, but it is extremely hard to get washboard abs. I have worked out for years and I have never had them. Maybe one day I will get them.



I think half the work for nice abs is diet and cardio.  Working out on abs is important too but it's really easy to get a little layer of fat there (even if you're in shape) and that's what usually hides it.  The working out part is good to build the muscle but you really need to trim in order to see it.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, at least you didn't ask if there were any Furthletes out there.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 11, 2009)

Well I don't do any routinely excersizes but I did swim every 2 days during like June to July. I also did like a set of like 20 pushups every 5 minuets once for like a total of an hour and a half like a week ago.


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 11, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Well, at least you didn't ask if there were any Furthletes out there.



That word is so stupid it hurt my brain. I facepalm'd so hard I gave myself a concussion.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> That word is so stupid it hurt my brain. I facepalm'd so hard I gave myself a concussion.


 Don't worry, the OP probably died in a fire out of karma by now.  Something that horrible cannot go unpunished.


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 11, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Don't worry, the OP probably died in a fire out of karma by now.  Something that horrible cannot go unpunished.



Ha ha, oh wow.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't do much now (downside of sitting at a desk for a living) but when I was a teen & first becoming aware of my furry side, I ran 6-13 miles a day.  When I graduated high school & went to college, I cycled between 5 & 20 miles a day.  I just enjoyed endurance exercise.

I still do.  But... don't have a few hours a day to burn.


----------



## kryptik (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol I keep in shape... gym twice a week for an hour and soccer every weekend lol. Angsty teens here in Aus often just play rugby and be done with it, and be happy that they can hurt someone lol. Not that I don't do that in soccer... :S


----------



## Matt (Aug 12, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> You're not witty or unique, just retarded.


 lol! 

I just bike for an hour every day or so. that works pretty well for me. 5'8" at 115 lbs ain't bad.


----------



## Sora-kun (Aug 12, 2009)

I have no muscle. Serious, I'm a toothpick with arms and legs.

I do target sports (archery and riflery.) I prefer riflery because every time I do archery even with the wrist guard I burn ever living shit out of my arm. I'm starting up rock climbing and yoga in college.

Used to do horseback riding since I had to do a sport at boarding school. I quit because the teachers were bitches.


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 12, 2009)

I've got some meat on me now, but I used to run everyday, as well as practice yoga regularly, which did wonders for me. However, I up and moved across country on a whim, so, like... getting a new life n shit put a damper on my routine.
I just started the running again, though, since I have a sit down job now. It sucks.
D:


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, we have too many fatasses and antisocial twits in this fandom...it's embarassing and disgusting...some do not even follow proper hygiene which is even worse.

I don't know if SOME of the skinnier ones could be any better, they usually have some mental instability.

Oh yea, I work out at the gym 3 or 4 times a week from anywhere from 30 to 60 minutes. With the cut in fast food, soda consumption and change in eating habits, I lost around 25 pounds (11 kg) in a month/month and a half. And I am around 200 pounds right now (91 kg)


----------



## redfield007 (Aug 12, 2009)

Meh I work out 40 minutes everyday, if not everyday every other day. I do Kenpo, jump training, some weight training and occasionally some yoga. Just because you're a "nerd" doesn't mean you can't be in shape and take care of yourself! Oh and not all those are at one time. One day is cardio, one is weights etc.\

Weird things is, I don't play any sports despite how active I am. Meh I must just like being healthy.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 12, 2009)

Sora-kun said:


> I have no muscle. Serious, I'm a toothpick with arms and legs.
> 
> I do target sports (archery and riflery.) I prefer riflery because every time I do archery even with the wrist guard I burn ever living shit out of my arm. I'm starting up rock climbing and yoga in college.
> 
> Used to do horseback riding since I had to do a sport at boarding school. I quit because the teachers were bitches.



Riflery and archery don't really count as exercise 

The rock climbing is a great workout, though.  A lot of those places have gyms, too.  I might get into that here as well; there's a few places for it.

Of course I'm not saying every activity needs to be a workout but that's my impression of what the thread was about.


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 12, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Riflery and archery don't really count as exercise
> 
> The rock climbing is a great workout, though.  A lot of those places have gyms, too.  I might get into that here as well; there's a few places for it.
> 
> Of course I'm not saying every activity needs to be a workout but that's my impression of what the thread was about.



I have a strange and very random aptitude for rock climbing. So yeah, I think it's totally the most badass sport ever.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 12, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Yes, we have too many fatasses and antisocial twits in this fandom...it's embarassing and disgusting...some do not even follow proper hygiene which is even worse.



Just wondering, how do you know they are? 

Convention?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 12, 2009)

I cycle a hell of alot, i have 5 bikes to choose from which are rideable and atleast 5 more projects. Can't beat a nice cycle ride on a nice day.


----------



## TDK (Aug 13, 2009)

Well I play basketball and hockey (usually inline) and I also jog and bike when I can. I'm naturally skinny, it's in the genes so I wont have to ever worry about becoming a blob,but it's tough to get bulky as a consequence.


----------



## Russ (Aug 13, 2009)

I go to the gym every weekend.

I'm on holiday now though so all I get is lots of swimming.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 13, 2009)

Athletic Furries are not an oxymoron.

Personally, I'am an athletic [hooman], and spend most of my physical activities practising self-defense, paintball, or erotica-dance.


----------



## Uro (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm athletic and a furry. But I see what you mean, most furries are sorry fat losers full of angst.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2009)

Uro said:


> I'm athletic and a furry. But I see what you mean, most furries are sorry fat losers full of angst.



Quite an assumption considering one has never met MOST furries. So how can one make such an assumption when one can not possibly see every furrie through his interwebs?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Quite an assumption considering one has never met MOST furries. So how can one make such an assumption when one can not possibly see every furrie through his interwebs?



I've met a good cross section of furries and I'd have to say I agree with Uro.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 13, 2009)

i can walk on my hands and do various flips, like front or sideways.
also im not so into sports except martial arts.
arm-wrestle me, I dare ya! >:}


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2009)

Ricky said:


> I've met a good cross section of furries and I'd have to say I agree with Uro.



Suuuuuuure you have. FYI, MOST of my furrie friends on my IMS are actually slim, not fat. From what i have seen on various youtube videos where furries are brave enough to show themselves, most are slim...not fat, from the various convention videos i have seen, most furries are slim, not fat. 

I think you boys need new glasses.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't engage in sports. Team Spirit ruins it all when the coaches act like the famous 50 DKP minus guy when you don't give a shit about winning. 

I only do karate and walk a lot.


----------



## Njefnalefke (Aug 13, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> I have not been in the fandom for too long, but I've deduced that most furries are not very active when it comes to sports. A lot at least say they jog a bit, but the general picture shows furries as a lot of angsty, lonely teens who hate excercise. I'm just doing a call-out to any furries who play sports or excercise vigorously.
> 
> Note: do not reference to yourself or anyone else as an "Athletefur" or other such nonsense. You're not witty or unique, just retarded.



I have a high metabolism, but I guess that's no excuse for me not to get some exercise.  I'm not just a furry, and I've found that there's a general lack of physical activity in all kinds of fandoms.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 13, 2009)

Uro said:


> I'm athletic and a furry. But I see what you mean, most furries are sorry fat losers full of angst.



....

You know if you bothered to pay attention to *all* the people at the meet outside your little circle of friends you would have seen that most of the people at the meet we both have been to, are not "Fat" or sorry losers. This is the most I will mention but you are a fine one to talk about sorry losers when an entire group waits for the late ones to show up before going on, only for the late arrivals following the lead of one person (or that is how it appeared) to run off as if to ignore the entire group. Talk about a loser. You know what I am talking about. If you don't, oh well.

To be honest I see no real trend one way or the other with weight. You have many fat furries yes, but I've seen a lot of "thin" ones too. It's the one's that are big that tend to stick out more.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 13, 2009)

Uro said:


> I'm athletic and a furry. But I see what you mean, most furries are sorry fat losers full of angst.



Broad assumption there buuuuuddy!


I am athetic. 
I run, walk, and I have a few years of martial arts under my belt (Kendo,Tang so doo, Jujitsu).
Yet I have a High metabolism and decent eating habits.

So what does that classify me as?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 13, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Broad assumption there buuuuuddy!
> 
> 
> I am athetic.
> ...



Unlike most furries.


----------



## RustyFox (Aug 13, 2009)

- never mind -


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 13, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Unlike most furries.



I'm no different. I'm in shape, I exercise, I eat well enough. A mile walk won't faze me but then again I like to walk everywhere.

I know a person in real life, he's in the sandy box right now if you understand the term. He's in shape. He's a furry.

I know a guy, he's a security officer. He's in shape. He's a furry.

I would have to say of close to 25 people at the meet I've been to, a majority were in shape.

Of all the furs I know in real life, very few were/are out of shape. That's my experience there.


----------



## Dahguns (Aug 14, 2009)

Im crazy...cause i LUV running (and all the pains and kniks that come with it)
when i wasn't busy i was doin 5-6 miles a day.
now im busy so i try to go for about 7-8 miles when i can
went running yesterday with a hurt hip/butt (wat happens when you do squats incorrectly)...felt like an old man but still got in about 4 lol (before limping into my bedroom and falling asleep xD)
can't wait to get back to school so i can start using the gym again...i miss using weights


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Aug 14, 2009)

Not trying to be a whore but I think I am pretty athletic


----------



## Dahguns (Aug 14, 2009)

^get that off myspace?
:lol:



jk obviously


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Aug 14, 2009)

Dahguns said:


> ^get that off myspace?
> :lol:
> 
> 
> ...




XD yeah! MY myspace lol


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 14, 2009)

Taekwon and yoga.
Trying to get my flexibility back.


----------



## Wildside (Aug 14, 2009)

I exercise everyday. I mainly walk on the treadmill, so now my arms are noodles while my legs are buff. ._. 


I hate doing push ups, but now I have too.


----------



## Shima (Aug 14, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> I have not been in the fandom for too long, but I've deduced that most furries are not very active when it comes to sports. A lot at least say they jog a bit, but the general picture shows furries as a lot of angsty, lonely teens who hate excercise. I'm just doing a call-out to any furries who play sports or excercise vigorously.
> 
> Note: do not reference to yourself or anyone else as an "Athletefur" or other such nonsense. You're not witty or unique, just retarded.



I do believe Cross-Country counts as more than a little jogging. We don't jog, we run. We weight-train before the season starts. We run 5Ks against other teams once-a-week, every week. And we can still run it in under 19.14 minutes.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 14, 2009)

seems to be more than a few martial artists,, whoo hooo !!!


----------



## Tyla (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm pretty unfit. I was a skinny guy at 14, then when I hit 15, the weight just piled on, but that's changing. I've stopped eating junkfood (that includes cutting out for home made meals as opposed to chippies/fast food/microwave) since July, and still do no exercise except for the odd walk around, but have lost 12 pounds, which I'm planning to fill out with balanced exercises and scheduled meals. So yes, changing quite fast if you ask me.


----------



## Jack (Aug 16, 2009)

I love my body, I lift weights & run daily. aside from football, track, & kickboxing.
I'm 6'4", 210 lbs. 31" waist! 
I max bench at 300.
and leg-press at 550.
I run my 40 in 4.9! (thats fast! and I'm very excited & proud)

and yes I am in a braggy mood.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not athletic, but I _do_ exercise(weight-lifting, running, sauna). Not to bulk up, per se, but just  enough to stay _slightly_ toned.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 17, 2009)

I still Practice MCMA (Marine Corp Martial Arts) Mainly just what I learn in boot camp before I was discharged for my knee
I jog at least 3 miles 3 times a week
I walk 1 mile to work


----------



## Dahguns (Aug 17, 2009)

leg joint all healed up
time to go hurt it again...
Cleveland Metroparks HERE I COME!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not quite as buff as my fursona, but I'm getting there.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 17, 2009)

Sai-chau Kungfu, kick boxing speed skating and running


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 17, 2009)

Im fat. I need to start doing sit-ups again. A 4am walk everyday with my chow mix just aint cuttin it.


----------



## Astus (Feb 27, 2015)

I play baseball for my D-II college team, ran track and field in high school as part of a nationally ranked hurdle relay team, and did gymnastics for 14 years... does that not make me athletic? Or am I not a furry?


----------



## BRN (Feb 27, 2015)

Makes you pretty athletic for sure, but this thread was six years old. How'd you even manage to find it?


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 27, 2015)

Op would be wrong.
i engage myself in a lot of physical activities


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 27, 2015)

Welp now this thread is back , I go fencing and randomly do pressups when I'm bored , I'm by no means fat but not the fittest of people , why do people never know what fencing is?


----------



## Antumbra (Feb 27, 2015)

I would consider myself fairly athletic.  I played baseball, football (had to quit due to concussions), used to go rock climbing, etc.

I did join a fencing club once.  I think I'm the only person to ever injure himself in the history of the club.  Tore my calf during a warmup.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 27, 2015)

I go swimming most days now. It's just a bit of regular exercise to keep my body in a nice condition.
I am, I confess, a bit obsessed with having a strong, healthy-looking body.


----------



## Troj (Feb 27, 2015)

I swim, hike, and walk, and I used to snowshoe in the winter.

Fursuiting is definitely a sport for me, especially when I'm wearing my cooling vest under the suit in hot weather.

Also this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zkw4KylwgLM


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 27, 2015)

Muay Thai/Kick-Boxer here, I also skate and walk everywhere so I stay in pretty good shape


----------



## VÃ¦r (Feb 27, 2015)

Being active is what keeps a part of me somewhat sane.

I'm an avid hiker. I studied Kajukenbo and I've been a Capoeirista for 12 years now. I also enjoy Bboying every now-and-then along with Ballroom dancing. My favorites are the Argentine Tango and Lindy Hop. I also enjoy Urban Exploring in San Francisco. 

Be. BE ACTIVE! BE BE BE ACTIVE!!!!


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 27, 2015)

I go to the gym and swimming practice. Not super often though, once or twice a week. I'm not very good at exercising regularly But i absolutely adore active sports that are fun like paintball, airsoft, hunting, hiking. I even want to go mountain climbing in switzerland as soon as i can. Though I have noticed that my generation has become a bunch of lards that dont dare going to a paintball game thats over an hour long because you have to be somewhat active in it.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 27, 2015)

Holy fuggin' necrobump D:

Most of the furs I know are fairly fit ( myself excluded despite a love of hiking), so I don't see why we couldn't have athletic types in the fandom too.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 27, 2015)

I can bench press 140 pounds and squat nearly 185 pounds.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice necro, at least you kept it on topic. And since we don't have a similar thread currently running I'll leave this open.

I run three times a week and walk 10k+ on days I don't run. Trying to get fit.. slowly.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm not strong, but I'm not in the BBW section either. I guess I'm sorta athletic, since I'm the fastest thing around the track.

Honestly, I don't even know. Regarding the fandom as a whole, it really changes from person to person. We can't really classify everyone into a specific body shape or size, which is one of the greatest things about this. Variety.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 28, 2015)

I have an average 17-year-old middle class kid build. I do a lot of walking between classes and after school with a bookbag full of textbooks, so I stay fairly active.


----------



## Mintys (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm semi-athletic, or at least fit. I'm not that great at sports but I'm 5'6 and weigh 136 pounds. I can also carry my drunk coworkers who weigh 200 pounds back to their homes if need be.

I run seven days a week, now working on a schedule that will have me working out twice a day for the weekdays and trying to get into a martial arts class.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 7, 2015)

When I lived on land, I ran every morning and had a work-out routine every day I got out of bed, as well. Now that I work on a boat, I do a lot of heavy lifting and stuff, so I'm still in excellent shape. I played baseball for years, and hockey in high school. When I get back on land, I look forward to joining local leagues for both sports, wherever I end up making home.


----------



## TyDye (Mar 7, 2015)

I do plenty of sports, but they aren't ones like football or soccer. I'm on a volleyball team, a swim team, golf team, things like that. I do agree though, lots of furries aren't involved in sports. 

They're good mood lifters, I say try one. ^_^


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 8, 2015)

I cycle as often as possible weather permitting and am generally fit.


----------



## PurryFurry (Mar 9, 2015)

I workout almost every day for at least an hour.  Plus my job requires outdoors work some days each week.  I vary up the activities a lot- anything from mountain biking, crossfit, swimming, yoga, rock climbing, martial arts, or whatever else nearby has a good Groupon lol.


----------



## Kokino (Mar 11, 2015)

I've been working out 5 times a week since last year, would say I'm pretty athletic, I've met a few furries irl and they've mostly been in pretty good shape, but it might just be where I hang out, I dunno! But I think this out of shape notion of furries comes from the same mentality of assuming people who spend a lot of time online are out of shape, and since most furries spend a lot of time in chatrooms and forums it makes sense for the concept to bleed over, but I'm no expert, just some guy on the internet


----------



## Sylox (Mar 11, 2015)

I've been playing soccer since I was seven. Anyone who thinks furries can't be athletic needs to be hit with a sack full of pennies.


----------



## Nophox (Mar 11, 2015)

I myself am a fan of the iron. Just started smolov actually, gotta get that squat max up!


----------



## Filter (Mar 12, 2015)

I cycle, run, ski, and sometimes play recreational sports like disc golf or pickup volleyball.


----------

